# Xf-90



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Why doesn't Revelle or Monogram issue a 1/48 scale of the Republic XF-90 ? 
as one of the most beautifully designed planes this has got to be the most 
neglected model. I have a vacuform version but would love to see a styrene version. Karl


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Because only two (?) were built and it was just a prototype.

There have been at least two injection kits of the XF-90 in the past in 1/48. Hawk and Aurora issued them. Not that they are great but you can make a decent kit out of one with some TLC.

While the XF-90 is a favorite of mine, its also something just too esoteric for a mainstream company to sink $$$$ into. I would much rather see a new 1/48 F-80 or an F-94C (no kits yet)


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

All the more to have some made as maybe some might like to model a museum theme, that would be a great addition, besides the basic body would make for great modifications of other X- planes. Karl


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

starduster said:


> Why doesn't Revelle or Monogram issue a 1/48 scale of the Republic XF-90 ?
> because Monogram/Revell would be throwing their money right down the toilet.


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

I wonder how many other model planes was money thrown down the toilet because only a few of the prototypes were built, Blackhawk used the XF-90 in the comics and some modelers would like one of these as well as I.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The trouble is that today, the average kit tooling will cost upwards of $800,000 or more. How many NEW tool aircraft do you see Revell do? None. Revell (USA's) last all new from scratch tooled aircraft kit was the Spirit of St. Louis that that was probably 7-8-9 years ago. They are doing a Navy Ventura patrol bomber, but that is not on the market yet. Even in bread and butter areas like model cars, Revell does maybe two all new tool cars in a year. 

Thats why there are resin and vac kits. They fill in the niche areas that mainstream companies generally can't fill.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Well, Revell did just come out with that 1/32 He-111! And that 1/32 Arado floatplane last year.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

John P said:


> Well, Revell did just come out with that 1/32 He-111! And that 1/32 Arado floatplane last year.


Thats Revell GERMANY a seperate entity from Revell... Revell (as in Revell Monogram) has not done new aircraft kits (or much of anything) in a decade.

Revell Germany does do a lot of new tooling (cut in Poland I think) for subjects that would sell well in Germany... like the Heinkel 111, Junkers 88, Arado, etc.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

djnick66 said:


> How many NEW tool aircraft do you see Revell do?


I was answerin' that question there.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

John P said:


> I was answerin' that question there.


Revell Germany is not the same as Revell (Revell/Monogram). They share tooling and rebox each others stuff but have different owners, management, etc.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I know, but felt like being pedantic, 'cause all you said was "Revell."


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

John P said:


> I know, but felt like being pedantic, 'cause all you said was "Revell."


:thumbsup: thats what the internet is for !


Also Cleveland sells a nice plan and parts sheet for a big balsa wood XF-90. I used to have the original kit and it would have included a clear vac canopy, but you could carve a plug and squash mold one to go with the plans and templates.


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Djnick66 Is there an address for Cleveland ? is it a hobby shop ? thanks. Karl


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

If you google Cleveland Models you get this

http://www.clevelandairline.com/default.asp

Cleveland made balsa wood flying models from the 1930s into the 1950s or early 60s. They have not sold kits for decades, but do sell the plans and parts sheets for their old models. In the late 40s and 50s, Cleveland had quite a few jet models, intended to be gliders, display models, or to be powered by jetex motors. One of the kits offered in their old Simplex kit series was the XF-90. The original kit had some plastic parts which are obviously not available now, but those could be carved from wood and/or vacuuformed as replacements.

Nice models when done.

If you buy a plan/pattern sheet... I would take both to Kinkos or some other copy shop with oversize scanning printers and run off a copy of the plan (to save the original since they are expensive) and a couple copies of the parts sheet.

Then, use a temporary glue stick to fix the paper templates to the appropriate sized balsa sheets and cut the pieces out with an x-acto knife. The kit does not have too many parts compared to some. The instructions will have various sizes of balsa stringers that you will need (like 1/16" x 1/16", 1/16" x 1/8" etc.) From there it will build about like any other balsa sick and tissue plane. You can get some good quality tissue mail order from places like Penn Valley, along wtih things like dope/varnish used to apply the tissue. There are even some metallic silver tissues available. I prefer not to paint my tissue planes, but you can seal the tissue (with dope) and paint them.

http://www.pennvalleyhobbycenter.com/rubber/indexaircraft.htm


----------

